# مخطط لاستراحة صغيره مطلوب رايكم



## ابويحي (20 أكتوبر 2008)

هي استراحه لعائله صغيره

امل افادتي بملاحظاتكم


----------



## ابويحي (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*اااااسف*

هذا المرفق


----------



## حسن مشهور (20 أكتوبر 2008)

الأخ/ أبو يحيى




ليس لدي ملاحظات غير :

الإبتـعاد عن الحوائط الدائرية لتكلفتها الغير مبررة ، وعدم دقة تشطيبها ، بالإضافة إلى عدم ملاءمتها للأثاث (حيث يتطلب ذلك أثاث تفصيل) .
إضافة شبابيك لغرض التهوية .
نقل باب المطبخ لإتاحة ركن للطـعام (إذا رغبت) .
ربما إضافة فرانده (تراس) أمام الإستراحة .
وبالتوفيق .


----------



## ابويحي (20 أكتوبر 2008)

اخي حسن ملاحظات قيمه اشكرك عليها

شكرا لك على التعديل والاضاففه 

الف شكر


----------



## سـليمان (20 أكتوبر 2008)

استراحة رائعة جدا


----------



## عاشقة العيون (21 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## fahad7595 (20 يوليو 2009)

رووووووعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة


----------



## mohamed2009 (21 يوليو 2009)

اخي الكريم يا ريت تنزل الملف مره اخرى بابعاد دقيقه ويا ريت كمان بالفرش


----------



## faad (8 نوفمبر 2009)

ماشاء الله عليك بارك الله فيك
اخوك
faad


----------



## كساب المعرفة (8 نوفمبر 2009)

تصميم رائع وبسيط وافضل ما في التصميم كثرة النوافذ التي تساعد على جريان الطاقه داخل المبنى


----------



## الهادئ1 (8 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم استراحة جميلة وانا مع الاخ حسن مشهور وشكرا


----------



## محمد عبدالله22 (29 أبريل 2010)

بالتوفيق اخي،،،​


----------



## sima (29 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا مهندس حسن مشهور

استراحة لطيفة


----------



## الخارطه (17 يوليو 2010)

*الخارطه*

من اليوم ابحلق بالشاشه عيا يطلعلي المخطط :10: شلون اشوفه :18:


----------



## الخارطه (24 يوليو 2010)

صباح الخير انا ابحث عن مخطط الاثتراحه محتاجه فعلا ولا قدت الاطلاع عليه ارجو افادتي


----------



## الخارطه (24 يوليو 2010)

هل من مجيب ؟


----------



## مهند صاحب العوادي (24 يوليو 2010)

جمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل


----------



## ابو نادر2000 (26 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكووووووووور


----------

